# Check this out! Aquarium sterilizer



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

I might give it a try.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Worth a shot, i wonder where he sourced the SS filters from.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

SS filter screens at outdoor shops/lawnmowers and power equipment need fuel jugs and filters<G>

Turns out some coffee makers use SS filters also

https://www.amazon.com/Bodum-French...dp/B00SVGP1XG?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I need to know how to capture the hydrogen for fuel.
hook up the device to a solar cell pannel and run it in a rain barrel / contaner


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

good price
Stainless Steel 4 8" x 0 010 40 Mesh Circle Micro Screens Filters 5 PC New | eBay


----------

